# Zodhiates



## Scott Bushey (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anyone use S. Zodhiates' The Complete Word Studies?

Opinion?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Does anyone use S. Zodhiates' The Complete Word Studies?
> 
> Opinion?



Apparently not...

I remember one of my NT profs, Dr. David Alan Black, warning his students away from Zodhiates. Black was not very impressed with him, though I don't remember any details...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2006)

I didn't respond before because I don't use it, but being from Chattanooga I know (of) Dr. Zhodiaties. Several friends from Temple Baptist Seminary went to work for him and a couple resigned after a scandel over plagerism that they discovered while doing editing work. I had another friend who was greek and a seminary student who said that Zhodiaties made errors of confusing modern greek with NT greek. I also have heard Dave Black (& other Greek teachers) say the same. I personally am not qualified to judge that.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 14, 2006)

Scott,

If you mean by "complete word studies" his two word study dictionaries — the Hebrew and the Greek — yes, I do, and I value them highly, both of them. (I sold his interlinear Byzantine Greek [the text the Greek Orthodox Church uses]/King James to buy software — I was in great need, and regret it now! I will save up and have one shipped from Amazon when I can.) They are not the only ones I use, but I find them reliable. If I had to take only 50 out of however many books I have (it took 68 large boxes to lug them here — I kid my wife and say I have almost as many books as she has shoes!) — they would certainly be among my top 20.

I was aware of the plagiarism allegation re the Hebrew Dict. before it was published (it was reported in CT, I think), but I understand that was resolved. In cases of no information one should speak prudently.

He was part of the "evangelical" church here in Cyprus, and is known to many of the Cypriot Christians. I have heard no complaints about his Greek usage. Nor do I have any myself.

Steve


----------



## caddy (Nov 14, 2006)

Wise words...



Jerusalem Blade said:


> I was aware of the plagiarism allegation re the Hebrew Dict. before it was published (it was reported in CT, I think), but I understand that was resolved. *In cases of no information one should speak prudently*.
> 
> Steve


----------

